# Aergrind Broken after 1 Week



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi,

I purchased a Aergrind for travel after 1 year of daily use with the Feldgrind. After 1 week it has stopped grinding. After inspecting it I noticed the outer burr is loose and rotating freely in the body. The Felgrind has a screw through the lower of holding the burr in place, this is missing from the Aergrind. Not even a hole for it. I emailed MBK no reply.

Has anyone else had issues?

Has anyone ever managed reply from MBK?

Could any owners please check their Aegrind for the screw.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

Feldgrind









Aergrind


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Responses from MBK have been reported to be rather slow previously...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a screw under the rubber band ?


----------



## Pearfish (Dec 23, 2016)

No screw. I dismantled it and removed the whole outer burr by hand. Over a week still nothing from MBK. Not great customer service at all. I would advise against buying the Aergrind. The Feldgrind had a much better finish. The craftsmanship on the Aergrind is not the same. The lid for the bean hopper looks like 3D printed plastic with very rough hole cut in. The Feldgrind has a nice aluminium one. The handle material and screws seem cheaper too. Bit of a hard pill to swallow at £75 for a weeks grinding.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Have a look at the other thread (https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37168-AerGrind-new-grinder-from-MBK), maybe someone there can help you? You wouldn't be the first one to complain about MBK service, but somehow they're still in business and not changing their ways because people keep buying.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It's press fit, hence there's no screw.

Not sure what's the best way to fix it apart from glue - which might be tricky to undo if you can't get the right alignment...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can maybe try with some selotape around the outer burr. If you put multiple layers it can compress a little, holding it in place?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You could use stud and bearing fix. This is similar to thread locker but used to prevent bearings turning in their housings. Available as permanent or later removal./ demountable. Loctite.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Sorry to be of absolutely no help when making this comment, but I cannot believe that people continue to risk dealing with this outfit.

In your shoes I would write a letter by recorded delivery to the following address:

https://who.is/whois/madebyknock.com

Name

Peter Kilpatrick

Organization

Peter Kilpatrick

Address

21 Mentone Avenue Portobello

City

Edinburgh

State / Province

Edinburgh

Postal Code

EH15 1JE

Country

GB

Phone

+44.1316203932

Email










You can also see a telephone number on there...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Would give my usual advice about Consumer Rights Act 2015 [you have the right to a refund], but whilst the 2015 Act does apply to Scotland, I'm completely in the dark as to how one goes about issuing a claim there.


----------



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

I saw a similar issue posted by someone a few weeks ago. I believe their solution was to apply a thin coat of food grade silicone between the outer and inner sleeve to keep the inner from spinning. They bought theirs second hand so they have no warranty.


----------



## mikemaddux (Sep 24, 2016)

I tried multiple emails and left voice mail. The only way I ever got a response was to call Peter out on Instagram.


----------

